# Garrucha Bicycle Hire



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi folks.


We will be in Garrucha from 1st JUL - 17th JUL. Can anyone offer us either of the following

(a) information on commercial bicycle hire shops ?
_OR_
(b) two bicycles for loan / hire ?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We cycled into Garrucha from Vera a few days ago. On the way in on the right there was a cycle shop which, I think, hires cycles. It certainly hires out electric buggies!


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you. I think that may be the shop we have already mailed.

They are a bit expensive.


----------



## EllenSebb (Mar 4, 2016)

We're still on the lookout for some bicycles to borrow / hire.

If anyone can help us out, please get in touch.

Happy to provide security.


----------

